# My BirTThday..



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy to share it with YOU!
.
.
.
(Double talk!)


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday.
For a moment there, I thought the car dash was going to also say happy birthday, perhaps with a birthday special offer from Audi Accessories!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahaha yes that was my hope when I turned the car on!!
It would be my first optional the message on the cockpit!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday dude, hope you have a good one and don`t get to drunk. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks guys! Just bubbles or wine.. I don't drink usually, and nothing if I drive..I'm a good guy on this aspect ahaha


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> Thanks guys! Just bubbles or wine.. I don't drink usually, and nothing if I drive..I'm a good guy on this aspect ahaha


Just love the bubbles mate and I bet you can get the good stuff as well living in Paris, anyway its your Birthday so enjoy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this year nothing special...I did a too big party for my 30th and now I have to be a bit quiet!! ahah I like travel and I'll go three places these two months..3-days trip each!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

...but what were you doing out in your car at 5am!?


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Have a nice evening! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks thanks!!!!!
I was on the way home after a long dinner and midnight-party!!
I don't like sleep!! night hours are the best moments for my craziness and invention,experiments... I did a lot of things during nights!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Thanks thanks!!!!!
> I was on the way home after a long dinner and midnight-party!!
> I don't like sleep!! night hours are the best moments for my craziness and invention,experiments... I did a lot of things during nights!


Hah I like this.... but on the opposite.... I did only 1 thing at night if I'm still awake :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Happy birthday buddy.... [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Hope you and your friends/family are alright mate! Be careful!
My thoughts are with all people in Paris.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for your concern..fortunately I'm close to the arc de triomphe, but is everything and everywhere on caos anyway..
Those people are out of mind!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Thanks for your concern..fortunately I'm close to the arc de triomphe, but is everything and everywhere on caos anyway..
> Those people are out of mind!


 Just turned on the TV for the day ! WTF ???!!! My thought to all the victims and hope everyone else there is ok


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Thanks for your concern..fortunately I'm close to the arc de triomphe, but is everything and everywhere on caos anyway..
> Those people are out of mind!


Good to hear you are ok!!

Olympic


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes fortunately..but I've got a plane to catch tonight and it's a bit difficult to say how it'll end up!


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

I understand your concern, I would have the same. It will go fine! Security is very tight everywhere.
We shouldn't give their trophy by getting afraid. We are strong!

Do you also travel a lot with your TT?  
I'll go to Germany in December, autobahn


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

This morning my friend were blocked at gatwick for a while..
I like travel and I have more spare time with my job, also it has several plant around the world..i like drive but sometime airplan it's obviously far convenient and relaxing..
I possibly avoid autobahn ahaha I'm kidding..I don't always trust other cars at high speed there..there are serious crazy people!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

olympic said:


> Hope you and your friends/family are alright mate! Be careful!
> My thoughts are with all people in Paris.


Yes, 100% agree with this. Take care buddy.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> This morning my friend were blocked at gatwick for a while..
> I like travel and I have more spare time with my job, also it has several plant around the world..i like drive but sometime airplan it's obviously far convenient and relaxing..
> I possibly avoid autobahn ahaha I'm kidding..I don't always trust other cars at high speed there..there are serious crazy people!


Agree airplane is more relaxing!
Haha yes some are crazy!! But most drivers drive very attentively. Can't wait to test the maximum speed


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

This is the cake that I've received from Italian friends, is my tattoo on the right chest side..what a cute idea!!
And today, since I have beautiful places to ride here, I went out with my road bike and national short tights.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice!! enjoy!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Manu - that road bike looks very very nice is it a Kuota? More into our MTB's here with a stable full - well 2 - of Lapierre Zesty's


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I know your bikes, I had a mtb too, but even if is relaxing,funny,wonderful ride in the mountain, dirty roads..I needed to ride more distance so I switched to road bike! until last year I had both kind of bike!
Now I have an aero frame and a chrono/TT frame


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> Yeah I know your bikes, I had a mtb too, but even if is relaxing,funny,wonderful ride in the mountain, dirty roads..I needed to ride more distance so I switched to road bike! until last year I had both kind of bike!
> Now I have an aero frame and a chrono/TT frame


Roads too dangerous around here (UK) for road bike but I do love the speed of them. MTB safer exhilaration, some super forest runs local to me. Mind you for the ultimate buzz have you tried the downhill run at Les Gets. Did it on a MTB not a downhill bike, scariest thing I have ever done


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep is hilarious the mtb is safer than road bike but it happens!! Ahaha
I won't understand,ever, the mind of a DH riders!! I tried extreme sports and I snowboard like twice day a week at least, but the idea to hug a tree at high speed is not very...tempting!! 
But awesome bikes, like a motorcycle, electronic suspension, gigantic brake disks..


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> but the idea to hug a tree at high speed is not very...tempting!!
> .


I know the inside of the medical centre at Les Gets quite well :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Is there someone very gentle that can do me a favor?!
I need a tumbler from Starbucks for my sister.. I'll pay on PayPal who can buy it and send to her!
Or I can buy it from the website and send it to your address and then you'll send to her
I also have a passbook with 10£ remaining..I can send a picture if needed to pay..
Thanks


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Why can't you buy on website and send direct to your sister???


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

because starbucks doesn't ship out of each country..


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

PM the details and I will sort it out for you


----------

